# Power Driver Bonus gets an upgrade



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice - Looks like Lyft is trying to keep up with Uber, hopefully it doesn't cause too much saturation of drivers.

Now you can *make even more with greater flexibility* thanks to the Power Driver Bonus upgrade.










19 More Eligible Peak Hours

With three extra tiers, five new bonuses, and more eligible peak hours, it's easier to earn the Power Driver Bonus every week. 









As always, you'll need to maintain a 90% acceptance rate to qualify for the Power Driver Bonus. This offer is currently only available to San Francisco and Silicon Valley drivers. Tap below for full terms and peak hour details.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

As usual....what about SoCal??????


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Very excited about this.....now maybe drivers will stop driving for screwber and switch to lyft


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> As usual....what about SoCal??????


I know you're venting and all, but...

You've been around long enough to know that neither Lyft nor Uber maintain parity with promotions in any of their markets. You are getting a preview of a new potential PDB upgrade... it may (or may not) expand to other markets in the future.

I think it's nice to see, but really, both of these companies should just stop the rate wars and increase rates rather than enticing drivers with subsidies. It seems to me that there is enough widespread use of TNC that further (slow) growth can continue through word of mouth.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

andaas said:


> I know you're venting and all, but...
> 
> You've been around long enough to know that neither Lyft nor Uber maintain parity with promotions in any of their markets. You are getting a preview of a new potential PDB upgrade... it may (or may not) expand to other markets in the future.
> 
> I think it's nice to see, but really, both of these companies should just stop the rate wars and increase rates rather than enticing drivers with subsidies. It seems to me that there is enough widespread use of TNC that further (slow) growth can continue through word of mouth.


DING DING DING...Wisest thing ever said .... INCREASE THE RATES AND THE DRIVERS WILL COME BACK AND PROVIDE 5 STAR SERVICE


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm sure at this point but Uber and Lyft would like to just increase rates, but to do so they would have to agree to set higher fares together. And that's called collusion. If rates in a market for both Uber and Lyft sudden went up 20% to the exact same price, they would instantly face anti-trust suits. 

They wouldn't be locked into this battle if it wasn't for the independent contractor status of drivers...If drivers were employees you could stop them from flipping on whatever app has the better incentives.

So in the end they reap what they sow. Uber knows it's got more capital, and will win eventually.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

andaas said:


> I know you're venting and all, but...
> 
> You've been around long enough to know that neither Lyft nor Uber maintain parity with promotions in any of their markets. You are getting a preview of a new potential PDB upgrade... it may (or may not) expand to other markets in the future.
> 
> I think it's nice to see, but really, both of these companies should just stop the rate wars and increase rates rather than enticing drivers with subsidies. It seems to me that there is enough widespread use of TNC that further (slow) growth can continue through word of mouth.


Well some of it trickles down, sure...like Premier appeared rather out of the blue, after not really being announced at all.

Well actually more like they never told me at all, and tried to DENY my eligibility and then kept messing up with getting it activated - taking literally dozens of emails to sort out!

Its kinda annoying how they try to test OPPOSING business models in Los Angeles vs Orange County, though...what with significant back and forth between these zones, plus parts of Los Angeles County actually counted *AS* Orange County by Lyft


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Nothing changed for LA.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Taxi industry colludes all day everyday. Uber & Lyft should as well.


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Is there something like this ( Cash Bonuses when you hit a certain amount of rides ) with Uber too ?


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

80 rides to break back into % returns? That's A LOT of rides. In my zip code we're just north of 60 rides to get 20% back!


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

the ferryman said:


> 80 rides to break back into % returns? That's A LOT of rides. In my zip code we're just north of 60 rides to get 20% back!


But it is not a lot in San Francisco, where those bonus rates are in effect. 80 rides = 26-30 hours worth of rides, or 36-38 hours in driver mode. 100 rides is pretty easy to hit in 40 hours of driving, and two weeks ago I hit 120 rides in 42 hours.


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

Must say I'm enjoying the new PDB.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

got it, makes sense


----------

